

The Qt Company - drgvond
http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/09/16/the-qt-company-introduces-a-unified-website-and-20e25-monthly-indie-mobile-package/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-qt-company-introduces-a-unified-website-and-20e25-monthly-indie-mobile-package

======
shadowmint

        You get the Qt libraries, Qt Creator, a commercial license and full development
        and deployment rights to the Android stores, App Store and Windows Marketplace.
        The new package is available for the price of 20€/$25 per month
    

Well.

You certainly have my attention now.

